# FBI Launch 2ndary Firearm Background Check System



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

So now we know why the FBI was adding 400,000 records. Adding records to a new and 2nd back ground check system. Is this legal?



> The Federal Bureau of Investigation's (FBI) internal process for firearms-related background checks is gearing up for a change. A secondary system, known as the National Data Exchange (N-DEx), will be implemented in conjunction with the National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS), National Public Radio (NPR) reported.
> 
> "The N-DEx system is an unclassified national information sharing system that enables criminal justice agencies to search, link, analyze, and share local, state, tribal, and federal records," the FBI's website said. "N-DEx is also a strategic investigative information sharing system that fills informational gaps and provides situational awareness."


https://townhall.com/notebook/bethbaumann/2018/07/14/fbi-to-launch-secondary-firearm-background-check-system-n2500379


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So if you got a parking ticket in hell MI in 1976 you may get held up.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wait until they tie in with all the electronic eves dropping done in the name of preventing terrorism. Say the wrong thing while watching smart tv, surf the web for certain info and so forth one will be disqualified from firearm ownership in the future. Not as far fetched as it sounds.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now back to that parking ticket. You have ever been to hell MI. And in 1976 you were not even in the country. FBI says so what hire a lawyer and prove it. Good luck your case will be heard in 2025.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We all knew something would happen. That's why we all stocked up after 08. Right :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> We all knew something would happen. That's why we all stocked up after 08. Right :tango_face_wink:


08 .... how about before Brady bill was passed


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I buy all my guns thru the gun show loophole.

*Rancher*


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

azrancher said:


> I buy all my guns thru the gun show loophole.
> 
> *Rancher*


You mean you have to PAY for the guns? 'Round these parts, they just GIVE 'em to us.

Plus 1,000 rds of ammo.

THAT is a *loophole*!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

azrancher said:


> I buy all my guns thru the gun show loophole.
> 
> *Rancher*


I like to buy my black rifles at the drive-up window, saves time and paperwork.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> 08 .... how about before Brady bill was passed


 Was trying not to date myself back before some of our members were even born.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Was trying not to date myself back before some of our members were even born.


 I understand. The run up to Brady bill was a real wake up call in this family and those we know. Our concerns were well justified . $69 SKS with mags and $139 Mk 90 AK clones that worked. 10 cents a round 7.62x39 and yes the 75 round drums worked, dam we had fun.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I always said they won't bang down doors to get the guns. They ain't that stupid. They will simply tax, regulate, legislate, and adjudicate, all the while pointing to 2A with a big fat grin on their face and saying they have not touched it. Like our taxes, freedoms, and rights. Piece by piece, little by little, till we find ourselves with nothing and to late to do anything about it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I always said they won't bang down doors to get the guns. They ain't that stupid. They will simply tax, regulate, legislate, and adjudicate, all the while pointing to 2A with a big fat grin on their face and saying they have not touched it. Like our taxes, freedoms, and rights. Piece by piece, little by little, till we find ourselves with nothing and to late to do anything about it.


And you are talking to one 2nd amendment issue that the SCOTUS has been avoiding. Once Kavanaugh is on the SCOTUS, they should start taking some 2nd amendment cases. This should include "may issue" cases and gun "poll taxes" as described above. From what I have heard, Kavanaugh is a supporter of the 2nd.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just how computer illiterate are some of you? ..... you act like this is something extraordinary >>> they added links

if they get the CA dope directly on some ANTIFA azzhole >>> more power to them


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Was trying not to date myself back before some of our members were even born.


Before the gun control act of 1968 we could buy guns mail order and have the post man bring 'em to our door. JFK's assasination brought about the 1968 law.

I bought my first Garand in 1972 by simply walking into Woolworths Department Store, paying my cash to the clerk in the sporting goods section, and walking out the door with it in my hand.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> So if you got a parking ticket in hell MI in 1976 you may get held up.


Not necessarily... You can get held up for simply having a common name. I'm a victim to this and let me tell you what happened... So I buy a 9mm CAN from my LGS, same LGS where I bought all my CAN's. This was my 8th CAN so you could say I'm a frequent flier in the NFA branch of the ATF and the FBI. Well, this last purchase I was placed on the extended delayed status because my FBI background would not clear. It would not clear because there was a problem associated with my name. Well, this was no bueno for me since at that time I was still active at work. I can't go on duty carrying a weapon investigating and arresting people when I myself can't pass an FBI background check. I bugged the hell out of them almost every week but they would not tell me directly what was wrong. I was asked if I had a DUI, or any minor arrest which I had none. Not even a parking ticket. After almost a year I was granted my CAN and I was advised by BATFE to get a UPIN (unique personal identification number) so I won't have to go through the extra wait next time I buy another NFA item. I was told to send in a copy of my SSA card drivers license and finger prints to the FBI so I can get a UPIN. This new system will cause more infringement via delays when you buy new toys.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Was trying not to date myself back before some of our members were even born.


But you did, to late, that's ok though I remember better from years ago then I do yesterday.....


----------

